# Tight fit



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I had just 12 1/2" to get the K1500 through into the crawlspace on this one. 4 bolts to remove, and the wheels but it was worth it $$$. Ran the 3 4 and the 3x6" expander. Couldn't pull the toilet-lead bend. Had fun.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy schumoly man! Get a K60! But that's bad ass you got it done.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That must have been a real difficult job down in that crawlspace. That's when the FL plumber opts for the extension ladder and cables from the stack on the roof.

Either way, you saved the day......:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No Problem!

Here's a quote for an outside cleanout installation, sign right here and I'll get started right away...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redwood said:


> No Problem!
> 
> Here's a quote for an outside cleanout installation, sign right here and I'll get started right away...


Either that or pay me more than that to go under the house.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Either that or pay me more than that to go under the house.


Hmmm Confined space entry...


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

KoleckeINC- My hat is off to you on that one brother ! That is perseverance at its finest. Hope it was worth the effort,especially in appreciation by the customer ?

Redwood- Perfect new billing terminology !! I will seriosly write that one down.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Gents! I should have took more pictures. It was back to back lead bends and a lead drum trap. Who needs a clean out when you own a Sextional?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> Thanks Gents! I should have took more pictures. It was back to back lead bends and a lead drum trap. Who needs a clean out when you own a Sextional?


Love the up-hill run from the lead trap! ;-) Also, crawl space in Illinois with no insulation on the water lines?!!!!! What's up with that? You are a Rock Star for getting in & getting it done!!!!


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

One thing I have noticed since becoming a member,which has been a relatively short time, is the amount of Drum traps I see. Are they legal in most of your guys states ?
I live in NJ and illegal, period. Obviously if it is existing and your getting inspection on unrelated piping, it is up to " Administrative Authority" if it has to be replaced. Honestly maybe in 30 years I have run across a couple maybe. Plus I would asssume due to age getting the clean out plug off must be a real joy !! Especially on a lead one, as in this pic ?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd rather see a drum trap than an AAV. I inspect for a very old city and have seen tons of drum traps. I've told some plumbers that are maybe replacing a sink or a KS to reinstall them providing no walls are getting opened up. They work, they've been working for years. Obviously you're going to want to leave some type of C.O for drain cleaners .


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

They are illegal here and must be removed if the house is being upgraded. Also if renovating and lead pipe is present it also must be removed.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> They are illegal here and must be removed if the house is being upgraded. Also if renovating and lead pipe is present it also must be removed.


 Even lead bends?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Lead drains never hurt anyone


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

We are still required to use lead bends underground with service weight.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

jmc12185- Wow, lead bends and service weight. Not by me, I think it is actually a "Lead Free" zone.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I also do lead pans


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

jmc12185 said:


> I also do lead pans


I'll bet you lay them out with a folding rule.
And if you must solder I'll bet again that you use what? A two or 
3 lb. copper ...


----------

